

Out of the Factory - bootload
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204485304576643330517247412.html?mod=WSJASIA_hpp_sections_tech#printMode

======
winestock
Just as the opponents of off-shoring predicted: once other nations know how to
make the underlying hardware, then the next step will be figuring out how to
program it well. Silicon Valley started out with Shockley and Fairchild making
transistors; software took off later.

